# O39 Stihl



## Mr. Peet (Dec 5, 2018)

Was bucking up a little 20" diameter branch for a lady who has a guy with a broken back and his father cleaning up the wood to heat their house. Apparently neither could budge the wood so she had me buck anything over 8" in diameter into smaller pieces. I cut 32"-36" long for pieces 8"-12" in diameter and 16"-18" long for the bigger stuff. Was really pleased how well the saw was cutting and it suddenly stopped. No bang, pop or other noise. I slowly pulled the cord to have resistance beyond normal compression. Flopped the bar onto an 029 to finish the job.

At home I removed the muffler, scored cylinder. Took it to the small engine guy, cameraed it, wiped for sure. Priced a new replacement saw, about cried ($600-$800). Found lots of repair parts on line, almost all Chinese no name. Spent an extra $25 ($101.50) to get a name brand I've used many years ago. Guess after 25 years, I should be and am pleased with all the wood that saw handled. Now I wonder how long the 025 will go. It is 23 years old....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 5, 2018)

That's actually an easy saw to rebuild, you can get a complete engine on Ebay for a fair price. That's one of the things I like about that saw is you can get a crankcase w bearings, crankshaft assay, cylinder, and piston and rings. It will have new crank seals too! Just tear it down and swap it out. I own one of those saws and keep it going for that very reason. Some of the parts of the 029 will fit it too.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 5, 2018)

Look at this on eBay
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131959333964

This is a decent replacement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 5, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Look at this on eBay
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131959333964
> 
> This is a decent replacement.



Thanks Greg,

I spent $101.50 on Saw Again .com. It was the only site I had found with brand name parts I had heard of. I'll let you know how it works out.

I also noticed that most were offering the 46mm piston for 029 & 039, which is the o29. I ordered the 49mm for the 039. So looks like the wife is now done shopping for me....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

